# شرح تسطيب ال PhotoShop-9-CS2-ME مع البرنامج الكامل



## †جــــــــو† (29 يناير 2007)

*






††† بسم رب المجد †††

فى ناس كتير مع عارفه تسطب البرنامج وانا كنت مش عارف اسطبه بس دلواتى الشرح اهو 












يلا نبدأ






الوصف : برنامج غني عن التعريف آخر إصدار كامل وداعم للغه العربية نسخه كامله مع أرقام التسجيل و كيجن لإنشاء كود للتفعيل.

** الحجم [ 293ميجا ] 


**************

شرح التنصيب :

هناك بعض النقاط التي أود إيضاحها لكي تستطيع تسجيل وتفعيل البرنامج ليصبح كامل بإذن الله ..
تابع الشرح التالي :

سأشرح النقاط الآساسيه والمهمه في تنصيب البرنامج أما باقي الخطوات معروفه لدى الجميع ..

اولاً : افتح البرنامج ثم ( فك الضغط ) وستجد بداخل الملفات التاليه :






نبدأ مع المجلد رقم ( 1 ) الظاهر بالصوره السابقه وسترى بداخله التالي :






أضغط على ملف Setup لتبدا عملية التنصيب ... ثم تابع الخطوات إلى أن تصل إلى الصوره التاليه
أختر منها العربيه ثم Accept :






الآن اكتب اسم المستخدم والمنظمه كما تريد .... 
وادخل رقم التسجيل المرفق مع البرنامج رقم ( 2 ) بالصوره الاولى :






ثم تابع إلى أن تصل إلى خيار التفعيل كما في الصوره التالية :
















الان انسخ الرقم الظاهر بالصوره السابقه وانتقل إلى مولد رقم التفعيل 
الموجود داخل الملف الذي قمت بتحميله رقم ( 3 ) بالصوره الاولى :






كما ترى بالصوره السابقه اولاً :

- أختر Photoshp cs2 9.0
- ثم ضغ رقم التفعيل الذي نسخناه بالخطوه السابقه .
- ثم أضغط على Generate .
- في النهاية انسخ الرقم الاخير وضعه في مكان التفعيل كما يظهر بالصوره التالية :
















عندما تنتهي من التنصيب وتفتح الفوتوشوب ستواجه الصور التالية :
















ودة البرنامج كامل بالتدعيم للغه العربيه 

هنــــــــــا

والكراك

هنـــــــــا


يا رب اكون وفيت فى الشرح

اخوكم الصغير/ جـــــــو*​​


----------



## mr.hima (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا جو باشا على الشرح .... شكرا


----------



## †جــــــــو† (30 يناير 2007)

_*ميرسى يا هيما على ردك

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك

جــــــــــو​*_


----------



## جاسى (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك بس مش راضى يتفتح معايا وربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## christ my lord (16 فبراير 2007)

الوصلة مش شغالة يا جو​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (20 فبراير 2007)

*لا يا باشا الوصله شغاله و زى الفل ​*


----------



## العدرا (22 فبراير 2007)

شرح جميل شكرا لتعبك بس ممكن البرنامج عشان اسطبة ​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (22 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعه انا مش عارف ايه المشكله البرنامجش شغال وزى الفل


----------



## العدرا (22 فبراير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> يا جماعه انا مش عارف ايه المشكله البرنامجش شغال وزى الفل[/QUOTE  براحة علينا يبشمهندس كلمة هنا الاولة مش شغالة الصفحة بيضة اما هنا التانية شغالة بس انا مشعرفة دى يتعمل فيها اية ​


----------



## gako (20 مارس 2007)

بجد مش عارفه لقولك ايه على الشرح الهيل ده عشان انا فعلا نزلت كذا برنامج للفوتوشوب ويبقى مش كامل وربنا يعوضك على تعبك بجد ميرسى​


----------



## gako (20 مارس 2007)

انا بشكرك تانى على الشرح الهايل ده عشان اكتبت منى غلط


----------

